# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Διάφορα No1

## ibanezbass

1)Οθόνη υπολογιστή Samsung Syncmaster 22332BW (χαλασμένη)
Την είχα αγοράσει μεταχειρισμένη.Τον πρώτο καιρό αργούσε να ανοίξει το backlight.Άλλαξα τρεις πυκνωτές στην πλακέτα τροφοδοτικού και έφτιαξε...για μία εβδομάδα.Αγόρασα καινούργια πλακέτα τροφοδοτικού από ebay και πάλι τα ίδια.Τώρα κάποιες φορές απλά θα αργήσει να ανοίξει ,άλλες θα ανοίξει και θα κάνει flicker το backlight και άλλες μπορεί να μην ανάψει καθόλου το backlight

2)Τηλεόραση F&U (flat) με aspect ratio 4:3 .Μάλλον 20" θα το δω αργότερα.Έχει και βάση για τοίχο.Εχώ την χρησιμοποιούσα για monitor υπολογιστή στο εργαστήριο(για χαμηλές απαιτήσεις)
Δεν έχει ενσωματωμένο αποκωδικοποιητή
Δεν υπάρχει τηλεκοντρόλ

3)Τηλεόραση CRT μπαούλο με βάση για τοίχο τύπου βραχίονας.
Δεν έχει ενσωματωμένο αποκωδικοποιητή

4)Τρία μικρά καπελάκια για φωτιστικά αγορασμένα από leroy merlin πριν 2 χρόνια.Μπεζ χρώμα με καφέ και μαύρες λεπτομέρειες

5)Φορητή τηλεόραση audioline ctv-978 7" tft lcd.Στο κουτί λέει λειτουργεί και με μπαταρίες αλλά από ότι καταλαβαίνω είναι εξωτερική μπαταρία 12v που δεν υπάρχει
Μάλλον θέλει αποκωδικοποιητή και τα κουμπάκια πατιούντε λίγο δύσκολα-περίεργα.Κάνει ένα ελαφρό βουητό όταν λειτουργεί.
Από εισόδους έχει ένα AV IN το οποίο είναι USB

Φωτογραφίες αργότερα ή με ΠΜ για τους ενδιαφερόμενους
Μόνο χέρι με χέρι

----------


## hurt30

Ενδιαφέρομαι για την samsung αν είναι διαθέσιμη. θα μπορέσω να παραλάβω κατά τις 15 του μηνός όμως...

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Raitelis

Αν γίνεται ενδιαφέρομαι για την 5. audioline 5 ctv-978 7" tft lcd.

----------


## webber

> 2)Τηλεόραση F&U (flat) με aspect ratio 4:3 .Μάλλον 20" θα το δω αργότερα.Έχει και βάση για τοίχο.Εχώ την χρησιμοποιούσα για monitor υπολογιστή στο εργαστήριο(για χαμηλές απαιτήσεις)
> Δεν έχει ενσωματωμένο αποκωδικοποιητή
> 
> 
> Φωτογραφίες αργότερα ή με ΠΜ για τους ενδιαφερόμενους
> Μόνο χέρι με χέρι



Καλησπερα φιλε μου,  ενδιαφερομαι για την f&u

----------


## tgi

Και εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι για την τηλεόραση f&u

Sent from my mobile phone using Tapatalk

----------


## ibanezbass

Έχουν μείνει
1)Οθόνη υπολογιστή Samsung Syncmaster 2232BW (χαλασμένη)
4)Δύο μικρά καπελάκια για φωτιστικά
5)Φορητή τηλεόραση audioline ctv-978 7" tft lcd

Το 1) και το 5) τα ζήτησαν, θα δωθεί προτεραιότητα όμως εάν υπάρχει κάποιος που θα τα πάρει άμεσα και από Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## Raitelis

Τάσο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Άψογη η τηλεορασούλα με βολεύει αφάνταστα δεν πιάνει χώρο, και δουλεύει με 12v πολύ πρακτικό. Την αγάπησα, να είσαι καλά.

----------


## DJman

Με ενδιαφερει παρα πολυ το 5. Εχω μια φιλη που μπορει να παραλαβει απο θεσσαλονικη

----------


## ibanezbass

Καλησπέρα,
τα πράγματα έχουν δωθεί όλα.
Ευχαριστώ

----------

